# After Effects Linie aus Photoshop animieren



## Pris0n (4. Januar 2008)

Hi,

ich habe eine Karte und zu dieser Karte habe ich mit einem Pinsel auf einer neuen Ebene die zurückgelegte Strecke markiert.
Ich hab sie getrennt gespeichert.

Ich hab nun also 2 Dateien in Effects.

Wie bekomm ich es nun hin, dass ich diese Linie einblenden lassen kann?
Sie soll aber nicht einfach da sein, sondern wie in Filmen die Strecke von A nach B animiert sein.
Sie wächst sozusagen solange bis sie das Ziel erreicht hat.

Schon mal Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## oskar55 (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
nimm das Linienfoto in eine eigene Komposition und maskiere die Linie mit dem Pinselwerkzeug , d. h. Malenmodus einstellen, Pinselstärke auf Liniendicke einstellen
Kanäle : "Alpha" und Dauer: "Malen animieren" einstellen und die Linie damit wegmalen. Dadurch erscheint die Linie in umgekehrter Malrichtung.
Einfacher wäre es allerdings mit einer Linie aus Illustrator und dem Linien- Stricheffekt.

Gruß
Oskar


----------



## sepp05 (10. Januar 2008)

Einfacher wäre es, wenn du die Karte im AfterEffects als Hintergrundebene nimmst und darauf einen Pfad (mit dem Zeichenstift) malst, der der später animierten Linie entspricht.
Danach fügst du den Effekt "Generieren/Strich" ein.
Nun ist aus deinem Pfad eine Linie geworden, die du jetzt farblich anpassen kannst und mit den Anfang/Ende-Werten kannst du sie animieren!

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen und hab's nicht zu kompliziert erklärt!


----------

